# My collection re-released



## bellezzadolce (Aug 26, 2010)

PICS REMOVED​


----------



## romi79_2008 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow,you really use your make-up, I`m most impressed you hit pan on so many es


----------



## Gonzajuju (Aug 26, 2010)

This is all kinds of amazing. Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 26, 2010)

wannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnt


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 26, 2010)

sexyyyy.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 26, 2010)

Zomfg I want that case full of lippies


----------



## erynnj (Aug 27, 2010)

fantastic fantastic fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! i love your set up and displays, bags, forget it i love everything !!!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 27, 2010)

omg , it looks like you robbed a MAC store! lol You must work there? VERY nice collection :::super envy!:::


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Zomfg I want that case full of lippies_

 
My thoughts exactly!

Awesome collection!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks you guys.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Addicted2Shadow* 

 
_omg , it looks like you robbed a MAC store! lol You must work there? VERY nice collection :::super envy!:::_

 
I was with the company 4 years.


----------



## juicycouture328 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, its beautiful and really organized too.


----------



## liciouslilly (Aug 29, 2010)

oh my gosh!  You must work for MAC


----------



## feeorin (Aug 29, 2010)

wow that's the traincase I want! and you used so much of it!


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow! Very nice indeed


----------



## rrx2wm (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, your collection is awesome!


----------



## christinakate (Sep 2, 2010)

I just died a little inside.
That was beautiful.


----------



## versace (Sep 8, 2010)

so beautifly organized


----------



## vala (Sep 11, 2010)

wow! thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i loooove looking at what others have
sooo many pretty colours....droool


----------

